
Ask HN: Your thoughts on contract-to-hire jobs? - toexitthedonut
I&#x27;ve seen some people say that contract-to-hire jobs what incompetent programmers take, but I don&#x27;t really see the connection between that and your programming ability. Nor how they have a lower bar for hiring than full-time or contract-only jobs. Are the words in CTH usually weasel words?<p>I prefer full-time only jobs but personally, I&#x27;d be willing to work a CTH job for a major tech company. If I get an offer for a CTH job I would treat it as a contract-only job (in the sense that I&#x27;d be contractor <i>right at this moment</i>) and therefore ask for contractor rates.
======
itamarst
I know some people have successfully gotten good jobs that way. Presumably
some of these are awful companies.

Since you're not getting job security or benefits you should very definitely
be charging more.

(I've gone from consulting for company to being an employee, actually - didn't
start as CTH, just it's a good way for both sides to get to know each other.)

------
smt88
Contract-to-hire can be good for both parties. You want to find the right fit
(and that goes both ways) before embarking on a long-term employment
relationship. CTH can be a great solution for that. When possible, my
companies use CTH (2- or 4-week contract) instead of weeks of unpaid
interviews.

~~~
toexitthedonut
The CTH offers I have taken in the past paid less per hour than a salaried
employee would. They lasted over a year. Also for one of those employers, they
wanted to hire me as a sort of consultant role (it was never formally called
'consultant' they just have me on an on-project basis) that paid $2/hr more
than the CTH jobs.

~~~
smt88
That sounds exploitative and possibly illegal.

~~~
toexitthedonut
Well it's interesting then, that I have come across more situations like that,
working as a software engineer, than when I was doing typical retail jobs. The
software industry sure is great, isn't it.

